

Ask HN: What SaaS are you currently paying for? - pault

What subscription software services are good enough to fork over your hard earned money each month?
======
laCour
GitHub - Code repositories

Springloops - Deployment

Pivotal Tracker - Agile planning tool

Podio - Get work done

New Relic - Server/Application performance monitoring

Pingdom - Uptime monitoring

Blame Stella - Speed monitoring

Sendgrid - Email delivery

CloudFront - CDN

 __Free services: __

Groove - Support tickets & chat (groovehq.com)

Trello - Organization

Stripe - Payments

~~~
bigohms
What's your app?

~~~
laCour
It's not yet live, though it will be at the end of this month or early
January.

------
captk
Almost all of these are directly related to running my business, but here we
go: Shopify, Zendesk, Mailchimp, Highrise, KISSmetrics, Recurly.

Other "stuff" I pay for that's not quite SaaS: Linode, Twilio, ThemeForest.

------
bks
Github - Code repo

Skype - phone calls

Pivotal Tracker - Agile - Yo baby!

Raven Tools - SEO and reporting

Freshbooks - Billing

Quickbooks online - "accounting"

Balsamiq Online - Collaborative Mockups

and I think my new SaaS that I will be announcing in about 5 days will be well
worth the money :-)

------
sunnyprogram
Uservoice- Feedback/Support

Github

Pivotal Tracker

Airbrake- Error Reporting

S3 if it counts

------
srhyne
New Relic - App Metrics, Postmark - Email, Beanstalk - Git Repos/Deployments,
CheddarGetter - Billing API, Flow - Tasks, Use Case backlog, Zoho Creator -
Awesome for quick internal apps, Recess Mobile - SMS API, great company/owner,
Highrise, Basecamp

------
hajrice
Helpjuice.com uses

Helpjuice, for the knowledge base, of course

Github

Skype

Dropbox

Olark

VisualWebsiteOptimizer

Stripe - payments

Sendgrid

Linode (switched from Rackspace)

Balsamiq

------
buro9
github

hipchat

xero

skype

dropbox

isocket

shopify

rysync.net

------
ngsayjoe
Has anyone actually developed his own ERP on the cloud? I did, as I evaluated
many SaaS accounting software and find none of them suit my needs, and
NetSuite, SAP, etc. are too expensive for me.

------
chorder
Google Apps

Salesforce

Amazon Web Services

Dropbox

Bill.com

Jobvite

Github

Pingdom

Cloudkick

Passpack

Meraki

MS Intune

------
cdmoyer
Freshbooks

Unfuddle

Evernote

Skype

Skitch (before it joined Evernote)

S3 & Linode (but that's hosting)

------
mattadams
Olark, among others. I'm surprised no one has mentioned them.

------
pault
Harvest for time tracking, skype, last.fm.

------
mtimur
Postmarkapp, Nametoolkit (on Mashape)

------
jensnockert
Github, Spotify, EVE Online

------
bemmu
spotify

dropbox

sendgrid

skype

(app engine)

------
cagenut
newrelic google apps (email) github cotendo (cdn)

------
kranner
rsync.net - backup

------
par
fogbugz, dropbox, cloudapp

